# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Veteran's Day : for Canadians only

## Comma

Next time someone tells you : Does Canada ever have an army ? Are you serious ?

Just take a look at this :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_I_casualties

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties

And compare our deaths as % of population with other countries, mostly those outside Europe. You'll be surprised !!!

Big thanks to all our past and actual soldiers.

----------


## For-Life

Yeah, what our military has done for our freedoms is amazing.  Lest we forget

----------

